# Hang Tags



## FutureThoughts (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello, 
I am adding a new addition to my clothing line: Hangtags! 
Does anyone know what the cheapest way to get them made and install them would be? Someone said I can buy the gun online for cheap. Please let me know! 
Thanks


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

You can search the hangtag suppliers from forum, or search local supplier which would be cheapest way to get your hangtag made.

Use the gun is one of method, do your t-shirt have a woven tag on the neck(loop folded would be great)? then use a string tie through the hangtag and woven tag, it would be 2nd choice, if no woven tag but a printed label inside, you can use a pin, put through the string and hook it on the necktape that is 3rd choice. 

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## FutureThoughts (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the response.
My shirts are Ink Tags inside of the shirt. 
I was thinking of just shooting the barb through the actual shirt like Alot of the shirt companies do in stores such as Zumiez, boardwalk and so on.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

We use hang tags in the showroom, but changed to stickers as it took too long to do hundreds of garments at a crack with the gun thingy.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah! You can but them online cheap! If you want to make by yourself you must have to invest for them! Purchase online for cheap and sell them by having margin. There are many places present for purchasing online.


----------



## staple007 (Jul 5, 2012)

i think most of the companies who make labels will also make them for you. 
use a kimble guns, its basically a gun with plastic kimbles, which will hold the tag, and hold itself in the t-shirt.


----------



## maurice7131 (Apr 18, 2012)

beanie357 said:


> We use hang tags in the showroom, but changed to stickers as it took too long to do hundreds of garments at a crack with the gun thingy.


Who made the stickers that you guys switched to and do they do "custom"?


----------



## Vegasguy702 (May 17, 2012)

I found a local company to save the shipping and bought the gun on amazon for around 25 bucks and came with 5000 little plastic hang thingies...


----------

